# Marples Dowelling Jig



## lamie (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a Marples Dowelling Jig that I bought many years ago. I am planning to sell it but I have not idea what it's worth. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Ther's a one for$40 here: 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/D153-Marples-Dwelling-Jig-M148-/231479160060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e53bacfc


----------



## lamie (Apr 26, 2015)

Ken,

Thanks for the information. I think I will try to sell mine for $30.00. It's just gathering dust and I won't be using it again.


----------

